# GBAtemp lo-fi version down?



## antonkan (Sep 19, 2009)

The lo-fi version of GBAtemp is down as of now. When I go there, it redirects me to the Board Message. 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *The error returned was:*
> 
> Sorry, you are not permitted to use this board



Why it's down? Can any administrators and technicians fix this? 


Also, the archive section of GBAtemp is down too. Again, why it's down? Can any administrators and technicians fix the archive section?


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 19, 2009)

No problems here with Lo-fi
edit: damn, if you click a board it errors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Archive is probably down to speed up the site


----------



## antonkan (Sep 19, 2009)

I just fix it by adding ':8080' beside 'gbatemp.net'. Just add :8080 below in bold.

http://gbatemp.net*:8080*/lofiversion/
http://gbatemp.net*:8080*/lofiversion/index.php?f16.html

Adding that will work (no errors), so problem solved for the lo-fi version.


----------

